

An alternative view of keyboard layouts - harishankar
http://harishankar.org/blog/entry.php/an-alternative-view-on-the-whole-keyboard-layout-business

======
valtron
My experience exactly.

On a related note, I never understood how anyone could touch-type comfortably
on a non-ergonomic keyboard. The keys are slanted in the same direction for
both hands, even though the hands are naturally at different angles. For the
right hand it works great, both for the left, the finger will run into its
left neighbour when hitting a key above home row (e.g. R), and into its right
when hitting below (C).

~~~
harishankar
Thanks for the feedback. I personally find touch-typing awkward. On the other
hand, without touch-typing, most of the analysis of non-qwerty layout does not
make much sense from the POV of hands and finger usage.

